# Unhooked one box, now internet doesnt work on any?



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

after unhooking one h23 today, the internet stopped working on all of my boxes. do all receivers need to be hooked up for the system to work? the internet is working here as i am using it right now. unfortunately i removed everything from the room where the cable is run to re-carpet or i would just hook it back up quick to test.


----------



## Whitewidow252 (Dec 9, 2010)

If you are on a SWM system and the h23 had Ethernet ruining to it then yes you basically disconnected the network.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

psuscott0483 said:


> after unhooking one h23 today, the internet stopped working on all of my boxes. *do all receivers need to be hooked up for the system to work?* the internet is working here as i am using it right now. unfortunately i removed everything from the room where the cable is run to re-carpet or i would just hook it back up quick to test.


Looking at your setup diagram, the answer would be no.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

psuscott0483 said:


> after unhooking one h23 today, the internet stopped working on all of my boxes. do all receivers need to be hooked up for the system to work? the internet is working here as i am using it right now. unfortunately i removed everything from the room where the cable is run to re-carpet or i would just hook it back up quick to test.


Looking at your setup diagram removing one h23 shouldn't of had any effect on the internet connection to the other boxes. Are you sure you didn't accidently remove or disturb the BB DECA or its coax run to it in any way?

What are the indicator lights on the BB DECA showing?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Reboot your DECA Adapter to the Router and the Router.


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

i rebooted both, but no luck. all connections are nice and tight. the deca boxes all have 3 green lights


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What is the IP address on each of the receivers? Is it 192.168.x.x or 169.254.x.x? If the latter, then your receivers are not seeing your router.

- Merg


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

the dvr says 192.168.1.110 and no internet detected


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

another box says 192.168.1.102 and same thing...no internet detected, possible my Deca power inserter went bad? Can I test it somehow?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it o.k. to somewhat piggy back onto this thread? 

I'm due to get DECA tomorrow, the broadband version, and will have three points of viewing in three different rooms. Questions:
1.) Is there an ethernet out on the units? (Two will have the additional box, and the HR24 has the DECA interface built in). I use WiFi for my computers, but it'd be nice to have ethernet to the TVs and Bluray player- my house is a rental, and not well wired, nor will it be except for the DECA...
2.) Can one change the IP of the receiver? (It seems I did this accidentally, perhaps through a reboot). Perhaps more important, is there a way to lock the IP on each unit?


----------



## psuscott0483 (Apr 16, 2009)

You can ask all the q you want, somehow I fixed the problem. All I did was repeat network setup and I hit continue twice all of a sudden it works again?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Is it o.k. to somewhat piggy back onto this thread?
> 
> I'm due to get DECA tomorrow, the broadband version, and will have three points of viewing in three different rooms. Questions:
> 1.) *Is there an ethernet out on the units?* (Two will have the additional box, and the HR24 has the DECA interface built in). I use WiFi for my computers, but it'd be nice to have ethernet to the TVs and Bluray player- my house is a rental, and not well wired, nor will it be except for the DECA...
> 2.) *Can one change the IP of the receiver?* (It seems I did this accidentally, perhaps through a reboot). Perhaps more important, *is there a way to lock the IP on each unit?*


No. I know if you plug into the 24 Ethernet jack, it will disable the internal DECA. On the non-24s, the Ethernet jack is being used by the DECA. Don't know if a switch would work off a DECA.

Yes & Yes


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

2.) Can one _change the IP of the receiver?_ (It seems I did this accidentally, perhaps through a reboot). Perhaps more important, *is there a way to lock the IP on each unit?*



Drucifer said:


> No. I know if you plug into the 24 Ethernet jack, it will disable the internal DECA. On the non-24s, the Ethernet jack is being used by the DECA. Don't know if a switch would work off a DECA.
> 
> Yes & Yes


Thanks, but how? Or is there a FAQ I've overlooked that covers that?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Is it o.k. to somewhat piggy back onto this thread?
> 
> I'm due to get DECA tomorrow, the broadband version, and will have three points of viewing in three different rooms. Questions:
> 1.) Is there an ethernet out on the units? (Two will have the additional box, and the HR24 has the DECA interface built in). I use WiFi for my computers, but it'd be nice to have ethernet to the TVs and Bluray player- my house is a rental, and not well wired, nor will it be except for the DECA...


The external DECA adapters or "dongles" have an ethernet port which would normally connect to the ethernet port on the pre-H/HR24 series receivers. However, instead you may connect the DECA dongle to an ethernet switch to allow sharing of the DECA coax network with an ethernet connected TV or BR player along with a DirecTV STB receiver or DVR as there is more than sufficient bandwidth.

This cannot be done with an H/HR24 on a DECA coax network since it's DECA adapter is internal, but only on the receivers with external ones attached.

Be advised the installer will not do or endorse this sort of setup as per policy, so you must do it on your own after the formal WHDVR installation. You must also remove it before a DirecTV technician arrives if you ever need a future service call for an MRV problem.



> ... 2.) Can one change the IP of the receiver? (It seems I did this accidentally, perhaps through a reboot). Perhaps more important, is there a way to lock the IP on each unit?


Yes a "static IP" may be assigned to an HD STB receiver or DVR by going to MENU--->Parental,Fav's&Setup--->System Setup--->Network Setup--->Advanced Setup. Then enter in the required networking data.

Make sure the static IP address you choose is somewhere outside the pool of DHCP addresses your router is set to.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ta! That seems to answer nicely my final questions to date. I am sure there'll be more tomorrow after the install.

*Good night, and have a pleasant tomorrow!!
*


----------



## poppagene (Jul 20, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> 2.) Thanks, but how? Or is there a FAQ I've overlooked that covers that?


See this thread on setting static IP addresses for mrv.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185688


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

poppagene said:


> See this thread on setting static IP addresses for mrv.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185688


Many thanks- seems like you know the author!. I have it bookmarked.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes a "static IP" may be assigned to an HD STB receiver or DVR by going to MENU--->Parental,Fav's&Setup--->System Setup--->Network Setup--->Advanced Setup. Then enter in the required networking data.
> 
> Make sure the static IP address you choose is somewhere outside the pool of DHCP addresses your router is set to.


Another way of doing it, which is how I have it done, is adding stating DHCP leases to your router.

My DHCP lease is from 100 through 200 by default. I just changed the leases to static, changed the IP addresses of some of my computers and DirecTV receivers to 60, 65, 70, 75, 80, and 85 so I could easily remember which was which....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

maartena said:


> Another way of doing it, which is how I have it done, is adding stating DHCP leases to your router.
> 
> My DHCP lease is from 100 through 200 by default. I just changed the leases to static, changed the IP addresses of some of my computers and DirecTV receivers to 60, 65, 70, 75, 80, and 85 so I could easily remember which was which....


Not sure what you are doing here... I think you are confusing static IP addressing with reserved DHCP addressing.

*Static IP Addressing - *Setting the IP address on the receiver or device directly. This IP address should be outside the DHCP range that is set on the router.

*Reserved DHCP Addressing *- Setting the router to assign the same IP address to a device based on its MAC address. This IP address will be within the DHCP range set on the router. The device is still set up to obtain an IP address automatically, but it will always be assigned the same IP address.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

poppagene said:


> See this thread on setting static IP addresses for mrv.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185688





Laxguy said:


> Many thanks- seems like you know the author!. I have it bookmarked.


I hear he's a pretty good guy. 

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Merg said:


> I hear he's a pretty good guy.
> 
> - Merg


Rumor has it.......


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Merg said:


> I hear he's a pretty good guy.
> 
> - Merg


One Of The Greatest!!! :lol:


----------

